
Best CDN Providers (2019) - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/best-cdn-providers/
======
bradknowles
I wonder how they tested latency of the CDNs? Whose network would be most
biased to serve the testing station(s), as compared to real users?

------
ZeOrca
What do you think of BitMitigate?

